# Cómo hacer un circuito con compuertas logicas de bcd a hexadecimal



## eduardo1234 (Ago 29, 2013)

Hola buenos días el motivo de mi pregunta es pedirle a alguien en este foro ayuda para la creación de una simulacion de un circuito con compuertas lógicas que cuente de o a F.
Agradezco su atención y espero la ayuda de alguien. ...


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 29, 2013)

Una vez hice uno, aplicando diagramas de karnaugh, lo reduje con álgebra de boole y luego simplifiqué reusando las partes repetidas, aún así ocupé completo un protoboard de 3 pistas 

sSi muestras lo que llevas hecho, se te puede ayudar para continuar, buena suerte


----------



## chclau (Ago 30, 2013)

Tendrías que explicar un poco más. Un contador no es un dispositivo combinatórico, sino secuencial. Si bien puedes hacer también flip flops con compuertas... me parece exagerado. Lo ideal es usar flip flops y lógica. Echale una mirada a los tutoriales del foro.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2013)

eduardo1234 dijo:


> Hola buenos días el motivo de mi pregunta es pedirle a alguien en este foro ayuda para la creación de una simulacion de un circuito con compuertas lógicas que cuente de o a F.
> Agradezco su atención y espero la ayuda de alguien. ...





Publica lo que llevas echo hasta el momento


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 30, 2013)

Amigo eduardo1234, supongo que deseas crear un decodificador hexadecimal.


----------



## eduardo1234 (Ago 30, 2013)

hola gracias a todos por responder 
Lo que tengo que hacer es mostrar en un display de 7 segmentos los números del 0 a F utilizando compuertas lógicas hasta el momento he hecho esta simulación, en multisim 12.0 
Pero no se no funciona


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 30, 2013)

Mira por aquí :
*Decodificador BCD a hexadecimal*
*Como hacer un Decodificador*


----------



## eduardo1234 (Ago 30, 2013)

Gracias es lo que estoy buscando, solo me queda una pequeña duda  a que referencia de circuitos corresponde las compuertas utilizadas en el segundo enlace ?


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 30, 2013)

Hola eduardo1234

Las compuertas puedes buscarlas en tu mulsitism 12 por descripción.
Por ejemplo: si aparece una compuerta AND en aquel enlace, utiliza la opción *SEARCH* de Multisim y escribe *X-Input AND*. *X* es el número de entradas.
Luego escoge la familia que estés utilizando, según se ve en tu diseño, utilizas La Serie *74**S*.
Le das un Click y ya la tienes en tu diseño.

Probablemente no leíste todo el tema que aparece en el segundo enlace que adjuntó . D@rkbytes
Fíjate en el mensaje #5 de EinSoldiatGott; recomienda el Software nombrado Boole.
Con él puedes desarrollar el decodificador que pretendes hacer.
Pero tienes que hacer primero tu Tabla de Verdad.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## eduardo1234 (Ago 30, 2013)

si ya me fije solo que tengo un problema lo hice como dice la explicación del segundo enlace y no funciona


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 31, 2013)

Hola eduardo1234

No Funciona ??. Pero. . . Qué es lo que hace ???
Probablemente no funciona como esperas porque *tu Display es de ánodo común* y el que presenta EinSoldiatGott *es de cátodo común*. 
Seguramente tienes unas figuras(Números o Letras), digamos, negativas.

Instalaste el Boole-Deusto en tu PC ??
Con él sería muy sencillo desarrollar tu diseño.
Pero como te mencioné, debes tener hecha tu Tabla de Verdad. Serían 4 variables de entrada y 7 de salida.
Ten en cuenta que para el Display que tienes en tu diseño debes considerar las 7 salidas con valores ciertos como bajos, los segmentos que encienden deben ser nivel bajo, 0.

¡ Inténtalo ¡. . . No es tan difícil.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## eduardo1234 (Ago 31, 2013)

hola compañeros creo que lo logre adjunto un archivo en multisim  con la simulación
el único problema  es que cuando activo los suiches para cambiar de numero algunas veces se queda parpadeando algunos recuadros del 7 segmentos 

agradeceria que me ayudaran con ese pequeño detalle


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 1, 2013)

Hola eduardo1234

Veo que cambiaste el tipo de Display en tu diseño.
De ánodo común a cátodo común.

No sé si utilizaste el Boole-Deusto para lograr tu objetivo.
Yo lo hice y te adjunto los circuitos que se generan con ese SoftWare.
Teniéndolos puedes ir insertando componentes en tu diseño.
Los inversores que se miran en las imágenes son siempre los mismos igual que en tu diseño.

Te adjunto tambien el diseño en el ISIS de Proteus. creo que es más fácil de alambrar y alinear los componentes.
Nota que en este simulador no trae compuertas OR de 3 y 4 entradas de la familia TTL así que inserté unas de la familia CMOS pero hay compatibles en ésta familia con la TTL.

El problema que presenta tu diseño en Multisim 12 es debido a este simulador, pero además, no es prudente conectar los interruptores como los tienes por medio de Dip-Switch.

Conectándolos como lo haces, cuando estén abiertos las entrada de las compuertas quedan a un nivel indefinido por lo tanto en ratos parece que oscilan.
Es mejor como se mira en el diseño que te adjunto del ISIS.

Además, entre las salidas de las compuertas y el Display te faltan unas resistencias limitadoras de corriente.
Fíjate en el diseño de ISIS, en él se mira cómo calcular el valor de esas resistencias.
En la simulación del circuito no hacen falta pero en la realidad si harán falta.

Creo es todo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## eduardo1234 (Sep 1, 2013)

Gracias por tu explicación Mr Carlos agradezco la colaboración brindad por todos en este sitio y también les agradezco por la orientación brindada


----------

